# Clean Adult Bully Female For Sale (Looking For Great Homes Only)



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

*X-RATED'S "IRISH CREAM" OF MASTERPIECE aka ABBY is back up for sale, she did not fit in the last place she was in so I am looking for a good forever home for her. She is a great show dog and won 3rd place in the standard class at the last ABKC Nationals. She has an amazing head, great muscle definition, great conformation, scissor bite, full tail and she is VERY ATHLETIC. She is also fully obedience trained. She is about 18 months or so. She is registered with ABKC and UKC to my name.q

For ALL DETAILS, hit me up. All my contact info can be found on Home - MASTERPIECE BULLIES.

I will be extremely selective of where she goes to but I am not looking for an arm and a leg for her so if you are interested and you are nothing short of an amazing dog owner, let me know and we will no doubt work it out.

Here is her pedigree: American Bully Online Pedigree. You can also see her littermates.

























YouTube - ‪Cream bka Abby goin off!!!‬‏

YouTube - ‪X-RATED "CREAM" OF MASTERPIECE BULLIES‬‏

please don't ask me for more pics or videos. thank you.*​


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Lovely. JUST LOVELY. I wish I could take on an adult, I would snatch her up in an instant. Good luck!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

If only I had my own home. Love me some Bullies!
I love your dogs!


----------



## SASK9 (Aug 31, 2011)

How is her Temperament? Towards humans, dogs, etc. No lying either 

She seems to have been raised with some drive. 

Is she afraid, sketchy or unsure about certain things? 

I train Therapy Pit Bulls.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Where are you located? Does she like kids? How much we're you asking? We have a ukc purple ribbon male that is gorgeous and now were looking for the perfect female for our family.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Are my posts not showing up?


----------



## waynecebe (Oct 19, 2012)

do u still have her?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

i know this is a longshot but is she still available


----------

